# Lakers sign Theo Ratliff



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Lakers planning 2 address likely loss of Josh Powell 2 ATL by signing veteran bigTheo Ratliff for one year, $1.3M. Story up soon on NBA.com


http://twitter.com/daldridgetnt


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Huh? why not just keep powell?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

He has potential to be the best 3rd string center in the NBA or he could be another Aaron Mckie/Vlade Divac. (The second time he played here)


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*



Sean said:


> Huh? why not just keep powell?


Powell is more of a power forward, and I think he wants a chance at more playing time.

Ratliff can block shots. That's what Mbenga did and that's all we really need him for.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Why not just keep mbenga?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*



Sean said:


> Why not just keep mbenga?


He probably wants a chance for more playing time.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Mbenga and Powell suck that's why.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Ratliff=Championship.:champagne:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

So that means Mbenga is gone right?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Weird. I dont really get it but, not a bad signing.

Im guessing that $1.3M is the vet min so it wont affect our signing of Barnes?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

Done deal.

I love this signing. Powell and DJ weren't getting mins, and let's be honest, Theo's length and size is needed for our bench.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*



> *Lakers Sign Theo Ratliff*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/100722_ratliff_sign.html[/quote]


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers to sign Theo Ratliff*

I've always liked Ratliff, and in limited minutes, I think he can still give us a nice edge on defense. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ugh..Sean beat me to it.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Meh, another side-wise move. Theo is probably a better shot-blocker than DJ but he wont get a chance to show it anyway. If Theo has to play any sort of significant minutes, it means Andrew's hurt, which means we're in trouble anyway.


----------



## CHI-CHI (Jul 3, 2010)

Ratliff will teach Bynum a thing or two on playing defense without fouling..haha

So, with the signing of Barnes and Ratliff, do the Lakers still have room for Shannon Brown? I'm too lazy to look if the Lakers have exceeded the salary cap given these two latest developments.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

they can't use the remainder of the MLE for shannon (of whats left from what they used on blake).


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

rumor is shannon is going back to cleveland


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i guess it was dumb of him to opt out, wasn't it? this was kind of like what happened last year with trevor and ron. it didn't have to be this way.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

afobisme said:


> i guess it was dumb of him to opt out, wasn't it? this was kind of like what happened last year with trevor and ron. it didn't have to be this way.


Yeah, you are right, thanks for reminding me, he did opt out.

He can only come back to the Lakers for the veteran's minimum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers' have his bird rights. 



> The Lakers are looking to sign swingman Matt Barnes with the $1.765 million left on their mid-level exception. But Bartelstein said a Barnes signing wouldn't affect Brown possibly re-signing with the Lakers.
> 
> It certainly wouldn't financially since the Lakers have early-Bird rights on Brown, and could exceed the salary cap to sign him. Brown opted last month out of a deal that would have paid him $2.149 million next season.
> 
> http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/22/celtics-to-re-sign-marquis-daniels/?synd=1


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I think Wilt said it best, both Mbenga and Powell now have two rings but they hardly did anything for them.

They already got the rings, why not go and find some more playing time elsewhere? I think that would be preferable than just sitting around getting sized for a third ring.

I don't blame them for moving on.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cris said:


> Lakers' have his bird rights.


Okay thanks for the clarification.

Since they won't be limited, they should sign him for about $1.8 million. I really think that he isn't worth his opt-out clause.

Then again, he also has two rings and probably wants more playing time. I am sure he knows Scott from his time with the Lakers. Cleveland is a good fit for him, and he doesn't have to worry about filling some particular guy's shoes because that guy is now hated in Cleveland.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Technically that 1.8 million dollar contract is double that, so if you were Jerry Buss would you invest 3.6 million per year in Shannon Brown? I think there are some lower cost options than even that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ron said:


> I think Wilt said it best, both Mbenga and Powell now have two rings but they hardly did anything for them.
> 
> They already got the rings, why not go and find some more playing time elsewhere? I think that would be preferable than just sitting around getting sized for a third ring.
> 
> I don't blame them for moving on.


Powell is also from Atlanta, maybe he wanted to be closer to home. Either way maybe his minutes jump from 9 MPG to 15 MPG, nothing that drastic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Powell is also from Atlanta, maybe he wanted to be closer to home. Either way maybe his minutes jump from 9 MPG to 15 MPG, nothing that drastic.


The 9 MPG number is skewed, because he got a LOT of playing time early in the season and again in the middle when Pau went down with him hamstrings.

The truth of the matter is he saw many games from the bench, never getting in.

I wish him the best of luck. I liked the guy; I think he will shine with more playing time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kinda reminds me of haslem, but i'm not sure if he'll be as good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im gonna miss Congo Cash. 

Not on the court, of course.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

press conference video

http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------

